

Machine learning competitions and real-life projects - datageek
http://kaggle.com/blog/2010/07/21/competitions-and-real-life-projects/

======
monk_the_dog
Here's a direct link to the first paper (haven't read it yet, just wanted to
save people some searching).

[http://www.prem-melville.com/publications/medical-mining-
dmk...](http://www.prem-melville.com/publications/medical-mining-dmkd09.pdf)

